# Anyone Live By Lakeshore Rv?



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I am going to be getting a 31 RQS delivered to florida where I live & I am a little concerned that I wont be there for the pre del inspection. I would be willing to pay some one to check it out for me. I can be reached at [email protected] or by Phone (941) 809-2452 If anyone can help or has any ideas it will be sometime between now and june 19. I have a 3k mile trip planned starting 7-7-06 and want to make sure that if that there are any issues that they get taken care of before they ship it to me. Thanks again for any help Todd


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't live near there but a few people have had them delivered so hopefully they will chime in and say how the follow experience went.

Good luck, Welcome to Outbackers and Post often.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I had mine delivered to my front door here in California. It was great, I didn't have a complete PDI. I spoke to the service manager and he said that they go thru the TT before it goes out. I haven't found any problems yet.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I had mine delivered. The PDI was more of a damage check to release the driver.I was told they check them before they leave but I have a feeling they hope Keystones quality control caught everything but don't hold me to that.

No PDI 
No Damage 
No Problems
Many happy trips so far









This is where Murphy's Law will bite me this weekend









John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

had ours delivered last week by Lakeshore driver, very nice and helpful.Spent as much time as we wanted as we looked for stuff for him to report back to Lakeshore, he took a list.We found more as the next 2 days went by.I called today and talked to Matt and DAve at Lakeshore. Matt is sending out missing (morgue)drawer, missing folding outside table,raingutters, replacement propane tank cover,replacement door locks. The other fix issues (all minor) will go to rv dealer here. Matt didn't hesitate one bit. Dave is dealing with the fact the they put the wrong replacement bedspreads in it. I like them better so have asked for matching curtains (which would be cheaper anyway).He is working on it and will call back.

Trailer arrived with the bad Nanco tires that were recalled. Called Tireco today and they sent out 4 new tires.

So far...all good! good luck!


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok, here's where you get a different story.

This was our first TT and I needed a lot of instructions on how things work. I drove up to MI with my FIL to do the PDI. While there we did find things that needed repair and would not have been to my liking had I not done the walk thru.

Just to give you an example, when we first got in the OB the table was down set up as a bed and my FIL sat down gently and the thing went crashing down under him. He's normal size guy and I wouldn't have believed has I not seen it happen. fortunately the Service Manager was standing with us when it happened. They "fixed" it but I later saw that they just replaced the tiny thin nails that were originally holding it up. The screws were barely in the board. I have since reinforced it with bolts I got from Lowes.

I'm very happy with my OB. We really love it. But you can't expect every detail to be perfect right out of the factory. Gilligan may have worked on your OB. Your getting it at a great price and they (Lakeshore RV) really wants to roll-them out the door. That is after they have tried to sell you the extended service plan.

Just something to consider.

Best of luck,
Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

tlm said:


> had ours delivered last week by Lakeshore driver, very nice and helpful.Spent as much time as we wanted as we looked for stuff for him to report back to Lakeshore, he took a list.We found more as the next 2 days went by.I called today and talked to Matt and DAve at Lakeshore. Matt is sending out missing (morgue)drawer, missing folding outside table,raingutters, replacement propane tank cover,replacement door locks. The other fix issues (all minor) will go to rv dealer here. Matt didn't hesitate one bit. Dave is dealing with the fact the they put the wrong replacement bedspreads in it. I like them better so have asked for matching curtains (which would be cheaper anyway).He is working on it and will call back.
> 
> Trailer arrived with the bad Nanco tires that were recalled. Called Tireco today and they sent out 4 new tires.
> 
> ...


Thats strange the 27rsds should have the table only and not the morgue draw if they are giving you the draw thats a bonus.









John


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

FridayYet? said:


> Ok, here's where you get a different story.
> 
> This was our first TT and I needed a lot of instructions on how things work. I drove up to MI with my FIL to do the PDI. While there we did find things that needed repair and would not have been to my liking had I not done the walk thru.
> 
> ...


This is an interesting thread. I considered ordering one or bidding on one through them on Ebay. There are a few various other models for auction on ebay...and I have monitored prices...some of the 2005 fifth wheels go for unbelievable low prices...with no or low reserve........and then some things never reach reserve.

We pick ours up on Friday morning...and will do the PDI ...I have the PDI list printed plus another list of things to look for on our particular unit. We had planned to go to another Archery Tournament...located in Hickory North Catolina. But I want to clean it first (even though it still smells new) plus it really needs to be washed and waxed.

So if you all think I have been good the last few days...the answer is NO! I called the dealership yesterday because they had 2 new 2005 OB 5'ers listed below the list price of my 30 RLS...they could not find them...Sue my sales person was off...she went in for a delivery today and...I made her look for the units. They are no longer are available.

I hate the game of the inflated price when no one seems to pay it...first time I looked I was told I could get up to 7,000 off on a new unit...and yet the 2007 are coming out 34,000 to 38,000. If I were willing to drive down state I can get those same units in a 2006 for 22,000 and change. This just does not make sense to me. It would be a long drive for service though. d


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am about 2 hours away. Try WMIOUTBACK , they are less than one hour I believe.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope everything goes well. I for one, don't like to buy things that expensive without first being able to see/touch it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> > had ours delivered last week by Lakeshore driver, very nice and helpful.Spent as much time as we wanted as we looked for stuff for him to report back to Lakeshore, he took a list.We found more as the next 2 days went by.I called today and talked to Matt and DAve at Lakeshore. Matt is sending out missing (morgue)drawer, missing folding outside table,raingutters, replacement propane tank cover,replacement door locks. The other fix issues (all minor) will go to rv dealer here. Matt didn't hesitate one bit. Dave is dealing with the fact the they put the wrong replacement bedspreads in it. I like them better so have asked for matching curtains (which would be cheaper anyway).He is working on it and will call back.
> ...


uh-oh, must have looked at too many models and got mixed up, better go check it out and correct my error. Don't want to receive something that won't fit anyway. I am sure Rick could find another use for the morgue drawer and I am afraid of that thought!!


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

action I am about 1.5 hours away from Lakeshore RV. However, we have a trip planned to PJ Hoffmaster, I believe, on June 10th. I should be able to do a walk through then. I'll confirm when the date is and let you know. It's always fun to look at new floor plans!


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replies it makes me feel better about my purchase. Thank You WMIOUTBACK for the offer but I dont think the trailer will be there yet. I will keep everybody informed how it all works out. Right now just waiting on Marci to get back to me with the final details.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Above & Beyond said:


> Thanks for all of the replies it makes me feel better about my purchase. Thank You WMIOUTBACK for the offer but I dont think the trailer will be there yet. I will keep everybody informed how it all works out. Right now just waiting on Marci to get back to me with the final details.
> [snapback]114108[/snapback]​


once last thing: twds the end I called Marci with final questions.I called 4 times and wasn't getting return calls.She said she had been very busy, but I told her that didn't set well as I was trying to tie up loose ends before we headed to Missoula.......


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

That's good to hear because I had my trips mixed up! We are going to be in Muskegon over the 4th of July and then back toward the end of July.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Im only 45min. and get up to Muskegon alot
I migth be able to help

Jerry


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jfish21 said:


> Im only 45min. and get up to Muskegon alot
> I migth be able to help
> 
> Jerry
> [snapback]114263[/snapback]​


Way to step up and help a fellow Outbacker Jerry!!!! Your rock!!


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I dont even have my outback yet but I can say if the trailer is half as good as these forum members I am going to be very happy with it. I believe my trailer will come out of the factory on June 13 then to lakeshore for a slide cover & max air vent covers then it should be ready for delievery by june 16 or 17. I will keep everybody posted with the progress & a BIG Thanks to jfish21 I may need your help and am willing to pay for your time & Gas. Todd Future 31RQS owner.


----------

